
Ask HN: Is it possible to resubmit Show HN? - voiceclonr
Is it possible to resubmit a Show HN ? I tried to do a new Show HN (since there was an update), but it seems to get redirected to my old post.
======
dang
Reposts in general are ok once or twice if a story hasn't had significant
attention in the last year or so. But once a story has, we bury reposts as
dupes.

If you read the Show HN rules
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))
you'll see that to qualify as a new Show HN there needs to be some major new
development, not just a new feature—but that only applies after the
"significant attention" test has been passed. If any of that doesn't make
sense you're welcome to ask us at hn@ycombinator.com.

------
sjs382
Re-submissions of a link are counted as upvotes of the original post, unless
theres a certain amount of time between the posts. I'm not sure if it's ever
been publicly stated what that amount of time is.

One common hack is to add some meaningless URL parameters at the end of your
link, so [http://google.com/](http://google.com/) becomes
[http://google.com/?hn](http://google.com/?hn)

Please don't abuse this, though!

~~~
voiceclonr
Ok. Thanks ! I re-submitted mine (since there was a new update) and it went
through.

